# 6' Iron Pipe Clamp + Gravity = Red Stains on the Carpet



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

I had cut and jointed 15 boards for a butcher block top (32×22) and had 1/2 hour window today, and figured I could take advantage of that time for glueup.

rushing is never a good start, but hey - it's just glueup right?

I cleared the work surface, and got some pipe clamps (3/4") ready on it. Mine are the rockler clamps which have the little feet you can use to hang them on the wall with - mine are hung on the exposed 2×4 garage frame. to save on space, my shorter pipe clamps are hung under the longer ones, so to get them you have to tilt the longer ones out of the way a little… I haven't used them yet since I got them (not too long ago) so I hadn't experienced any problems with this design, nor anticipated what was about to happen.

I had reached for the shorter clamp , and when I pulled it out , apparently I put just enough tilt on the longer clamp above it, to lift it off it's feet, and down it fell - since my head was the first object in it's path … it stopped the clamp from hitting the floor.

things learnt:
1. head injuries suck, blood flow is real fast, and it's hard to treat the injury with hair in the way. (not my first, so I have experience.. but sucks just the same)

2. red spots on white carpet are hard to take off… but if you clean them before they dry, water, and an absorbing towel are all it takes.

oh year, and:

3. pay MORE attention when reaching for heavy overhead items. use both hands, and make eye contact with everything in it's path.

so 1/2 hour turned out to be 5 minutes to take 4 clamps down the wall, 1/2 hour to treat head injury, keep pressure on injury with one hand, and clean carpet with the other.

I guess the glueup will have to be done another day (

figured worth sharing, with safety week coming up.


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

Red Stains on carpet-Not Good! Hope you are feeling better.

God Bless
tom


----------



## kiwi1969 (Dec 22, 2008)

OUCH!!!! Time to build that clamp rack methinks.


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

These are just bumps in the path of experience , haste make waste and a wise man will never ever be rushed…. take your lumps and learn and thank your lucky stars it wasn't something more costly. Deadline play no part in my shop…Blkcherry


----------



## Kirk (Apr 20, 2007)

I'm not alone.

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/2214


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Sorry for the wakeup call.


----------



## Moai (Feb 9, 2009)

is incredible all the risk inside a shop, even to get a single clamp!
Glad to hearit was not worse!


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

Kirk, you cracked me up…lol.

thanks everyone for your concern, I'm doing ok. for better/worse I'm used to getting head injuries… I seem to attract them for some reason (I don't really have a big head… ?!?) just need to wait for the wound to heal now. was contemplating going back to the garage after everyone fell asleep to get the glueup done, but maybe I'll wait for tomorrow… no need to push it.

I don't really have much space for any clamp rack at the moment, but I am considering maybe altering the 'common' dolly design, and make something similar wall mounted perhaps… if I can find the wall space for that… so far I only made a clamp storage area for my bar clamps:










and the pipe clamps are just hanging on the wall frame next to it nothing fency, but in terms of space - thats where they are at… maybe I should keep them at the same location, just more 'properly' held in place somehow.


----------



## Parker (Mar 20, 2009)

Lev,
I too have been there. It's good to be reminded that we always need to pay attention. In the mean time:
http://www.1staidsupplies.com/store.php?action=show_detail&crn=93&rn=443

-d


----------



## gfixler (Feb 21, 2009)

No worries, Lev. Your skull will knit harder in the places where you break it. Soon you won't even need Dave's suggestion 

Two things, though… I need something like 2-3 hours to do a glue-up of that scale. You're brave for attempting it with only 30 minutes to spare. Maybe I'm slow. Also, you have carpet in your workshop? Doesn't it constantly fill up with wood chips and dust?

Get better!


----------



## PG_Zac (Feb 14, 2009)

Hey Lev,

Attracting head injuries are just a phase that you pass through. My head phase only lasted 22 years. 

Up to age 22 I had had 26 stitches in total, and they were all above my shoulders. Since then, my injuries have been less frequent, and a bit more sensibly spread out. I hope your phase will be a lot shorter than mine.

Heal well.


----------



## JimmyC (Jan 31, 2009)

Lev,
I've been there and done that with the head bleeding. Just rest and take care of it,I hope you heal well.

Best wishes.


----------



## JoeinDE (Apr 20, 2009)

Ouch! Get well soon. I guess I was luckier than you. I have a similar set-up (see pics of shop) with my clamps (small collection at this point) hanging overhead from the exposed I-beam in my basement. I had a 3' pipe clamp fall and hit my foot. Luckily I was wearing steel-toes (which I wear at work even though my job mostly involves my desk and my computer) and the pipe mostly hit the toe area.


----------



## woodsmithshop (Sep 10, 2008)

sorry to hear about your injury, you have WHITE CARPET in your shop?
I must now think about upgrading the floor covering in my shop! lol
Smitty


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

Zac, my head phase is ~30years now, and apparently going strong s… I'm at the point where it doesnt really freak me out, just annoying…

Gary - all the pieces for the glueup were already ready and in place, all I had to do was place them on the clamps, add glue, and press.

as far as the carpet - no, I don't have carpets in my garage… (dear god) but I do have carpet between the garage and the bathroom at the house that I had to get across… felt like an indiana jones moment - how do I get to the other side without dripping on it - I guess I failed on that one. luckily, no trace of it today.

Thanks for the concern to everyone, aside for sore head, and a little bleeding , I'm doing ok.


----------



## sIKE (Feb 14, 2008)

Zonk! Bam! Boom! I have to get my parallel clamps int a new way of hanging, I have had two near misses so far. My pipe clamp solutions (2 different solutions) the first consists of two 4" long pieces of 4" PVC that I drilled a 1" hole into one side and then screwed each to a joist about 4' a part. I can slip 4 clamps into this solution easily, though it is not the quickest in getting them down. I have been thinking about moving to a 5" piece of PVC instead. The second solution is for my shorter pipe clamps it is a couple of bicycle hooks that are screwed into the side of my hanging shorts storage. I guess some pics and a quick blog are due on these solutions.

Hope the noggin stops ringing here soon….


----------



## Durnik150 (Apr 22, 2009)

Hey PurpLev. I looked at the picture you posted and a thought came to me. It looks like you have the smaller (under 36") clamps pretty well arranged. As you painfully learned, it's the ones falling from above that hurt like heck!
Would a couple strips of heavy duty velcro pulled across the pipe clamps at least hold them still and possibly prevent them from wiggling off their perch? If not velcro, some sort of bungee hookup? I don't think it would prevent them from coming down if they really wanted to but it might keep them against the wall instead of against your head!
Just a thought. Hope the healing is going well.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

ouch


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

Thanks Durnik, I think I'll actually make something more rebust to hold those heavier ones in place than just velcro, those are seriously heavy clamps, and velcro will have no effect on them.

Jim - that was exactly my thought, 30 minutes after the event, once the impact shock has passed.


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

Dude…I got a couple hard hats…I can lend you one…

Easy on the melon…you need that thing..


----------

